# Young Gun's 75+



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

YOUNG GUNS 75+

Charlie, Bob and Rinaldo on board again for another great day fishing. These guy’s are 75 + yrs YOUNG and still love fishing are living it up. Not too hot for these trout slayers. Plan A start early and get back early, nothing like a plan that comes together. Our first stop was slow no tide so we headed a little further out and met the incoming tide and the trout were ready to take our live Campo shrimp rigged 3 ft under corks. Once we got them going it was almost every cast action. The youngsters had great time as usual we were laughing and cutting up all morning throwing trout in the boat. It just does not get any better. 
TROUT FISHING IS ON FIRE IN HOPEDALE LA. COME AND GET’EM 
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job Gene! Can't wait to wet a line with you again!


----------

